# Race Face ARC 40 in BI 'verloren'



## mille_plateaux (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, Freunde des Geländeradelns

In einem Moment größtmöglicher Schusseligkeit, nun ja, man kann auch Idotie sagen, habe ich gestern mein schönes vorderes Laufrad in Bielefeld am Goldbach gegenüber vom Klösterchen stehengelassen, anstatt es schön brav mit ins Auto zu hieven; jaja, schön doof, weg war's, der Ausflug geplatzt und das Portemonnaie wohl demnächst geleert.  Immerhin: Steckachse und Werkzeug sind noch da....

Sollte Euch also das folgende Laufrad angeboten werden oder sonstwie über den Weg laufen bzw. gelaufen sein, erbitte ich Eure geschätzte Hilfe über PM. Finderlohn winkt.

Felge: Race Face ARC 40, 27,5
Nabe: DT Swiss 350
Bremsscheibe: Hope Vented 203 (fast neu, -sigh!)
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,8

Grüße und allen ein schönes WE,

mille_plateaux


----------

